# Guy with pitbull at Jordanelle



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

About three hours ago this man's animal tried to kill my dog, unprovoked and so fast it was like watching a snake strike. This being the second time I have seen him and also since I observed him today checking deer sign and fawn carcasses in the area I decided to make a post here for anyone that may frequent the Rock Cliffs area for hunting rabbits, as I do. He always wears a baseball cap and sunglasses and has a moustache, the dog is a white and brindle pitbull mix and there are usually other dogs with them. He drives a black early to mid-2000's truck with a shell and crew cab.

Pitbull lovers: I don't care what you have to say. Here's the deal, I haven't given the brutal details or expressed my deep and unwavering convictions regarding these dogs, and you can you can keep your touchy feely input to yourself also.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/17-hunting-dogs/20078-pitbulls-waste-skin.html


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know what is worse the pit bull or the pit bull owner.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> I don't know what is worse the pit bull or the pit bull owner.


Guy didn't even start moving until after I'd kicked his dog in the head three or four times, and even then it was a slow walk until I took my .22 off my shoulder and flipped the safety. I was cordial at the time because anger has no place with firearms but he said "If I'd have seen you coming I would have grabbed her" and I wanted to tell him he shouldn't even have the animal where other people and dogs are but I just smiled and nodded and made off as fast as I could. People should seriously watch out for this idiot.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would have shot the dog in a second. I had my neighbor's Rottweilers chase me on top of my car once many years ago. I went to his house the next day and told him about it and that I had two little kids that would have been dead if they had been in the yard when his Rotts came into our yard. I also let him know that was his one and only warning, the next call he got from me would be to come remove their carcasses from my yard. His dogs never came into my yard again.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> I would have shot the dog in a second. I had my neighbor's Rottweilers chase me on top of my car once many years ago. I went to his house the next day and told him about it and that I had two little kids that would have been dead if they had been in the yard when his Rotts came into our yard. I also let him know that was his one and only warning, the next call he got from me would be to come remove their carcasses from my yard. His dogs never came into my yard again.


Yep this^^^^ Would have been lights out for his pup!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, it would of been a dead dog in a heartbeat. 

I killed one of my neighbors pit bulls a number of years ago when I returned home from hunting and the dogs were in my backyard. The pit bull came at me and I just happened to have my shotgun in my hands. I quickly chambered a round and it was over very quick. I then went into my home and called the sheriff to report it and then I called my neighbor to come get his dog once the sheriff was done with his investigation.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Soon someone will be on here saying it is not the breed it is how the dog is raised. BS.

Data shows most maulings and deaths occur at the hands of pitbull and rotwielers. Genetic research has also shown a connection between physical appearance and temperament. Pitbull were bred to fight and kill things. anybody who denies that is deluding themselves. When you breed an animal to kill things you not only select for physical traits like bite strength, muscle mass ect you also select for temperament and aggression. I've seen pits used to hunt pigs and frankly they are amazing because that is what they were bred for. To bring one in your home or around other dogs is just plain stupid.

Now cue up the anecdote from someone saying that my Pitt is the sweetest dog and would never hurt a fly.

The next person will say "I have one because they are loyal". All dogs are loyal people. It's just most of them don't kill and maim thousands of kids a year.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I never had any desire to get a concealed weapons permit until some new neighbors moved in with a pitbull. Of course, being pitbull owners, they let it wander off-leash and in public because they're sure it would never hurt a fly. I hope they're right.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure I'll fry in Hell for saying this, but with the exception of working dogs, it seems that most people select their dogs based upon their own personality. Dogs, like kids, rise to the expectations put upon them. I doubt many pit bull owners expect sweet, adorable and pacifist from their dogs. That's not why they got a pit.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, pretty much guaranteed someone will get pretty heated with their argument from the other side.

So, after considering the responses I made to some threads a while back I decided to try and stop stirring the pot on here. Comparing the rate at which I'm posting then to now, it looks like I was stirring the pot more than my fair share. That said I think we should make an effort to keep this thread from flaming up.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

So, would you like a cute shih tzu pup? ;-)


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll always only ever own border collies. My current dog is a rabbit dog, she finds rabbit areas for me in addition to trouble, apparently.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Every single dog breed is bred for a purpose. If people would understand this simple FACT and make their choice of dog based upon it we would have less dog bite issues, happier dogs, and happier owners.

Pointers are bred to point game
Retrievers are bred to retrieve game
Shepherds are bred to herd livestock
Terriers are bred to kill vermin
Hounds are bred to track, chase, and bay large game
Working dogs are bred to guard property and pull carts/sleighs
Toy breeds are bred to sit on your lap and lick your face

Most Americans should own toy breeds

Pitbulls are bred to Kill...pretty much anything. It's plain and simple and anyone that says otherwise is letting emotion overtake logic. 

It's hard to take the breeding out of the breed and it goes to more than just pitbulls. Case in point my emotionally brained sister in law saw a cute little puppy she just had to have. Her and her hubby came home to their little town home with a Siberian Huskey pup. I asked her if she had a sled for it to pull and she scoffed and called me a jerk. That poor animal sits in a mini back yard all day, bakes three seasons out of the year, it's too wild to be around their toddler son and when they try to walk it it pulls and pulls them and they can't control it--I wonder why ;-). Basically that miserable dog is a prisoner with no purpose in life. It's because logic was left aside and emotion ruled that choice. They should have got a Papillon


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> I'm sure I'll fry in Hell for saying this, but with the exception of working dogs, it seems that most people select their dogs based upon their own personality. Dogs, like kids, rise to the expectations put upon them. I doubt many pit bull owners expect sweet, adorable and pacifist from their dogs. That's not why they got a pit.


Oh man Finn, does that mean I'm a little yapping mutt? :mrgreen: I


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> So, would you like a cute shih tzu pup? ;-)


I've got one of them. He goes grouse hunting with me and my black lab in the fall. Doesn't know what he is doing, but he doesn't seem to be gun shy either.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I've got one of them. He goes grouse hunting with me and my black lab in the fall. Doesn't know what he is doing, but he doesn't seem to be gun shy either.


I thought a shiatsu was something a black lab did after eating something bad !!!:shock:


----------

